# Given some bear meat now what?



## cheech (Mar 14, 2010)

My uncle dropped off some bear meat and said feel free to smoke it however you want.
How do I smoke this for him? Please help.


----------



## bassman (Mar 14, 2010)

I've never smoked bear meat but if I did, I'd treat it like very lean pork.  It depends a lot on whether you want to slice it or pull it.  Bear does need to be fully cooked as it may contain trichinae (trichinosis) as in some pork.  Let us know what you decide.


----------



## denver dave (Mar 14, 2010)

I have had the pleasure of eating bear before. I really like it. It is high in fat. I would treat it like a butt.


----------



## badfrog (Mar 14, 2010)

I have no idea, but am interested to see/hear what you do with it... would love to see some before cooking and after qview and hear your comments!


----------



## cheech (Mar 14, 2010)

Once a plan is in place proper documentation will take place for sure.

Please keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## monty (Mar 14, 2010)

Cheech, quite some time ago I helped a member through a bear meat smoke. He had excellent results. However it has been a long time since the posts were made and I cannot seem to recover them.

Please let me know what cuts of bear you have, whether the bear was taken in spring or fall,  and I will help you get this done!

Cheers!


----------



## davidmcg (Mar 14, 2010)

Well ya could pack it in dry ice and ship it to me.  I would love to try to smoke some bear or moose meat.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 14, 2010)

We just ate some yesterday. Fried it in the pan and added baked beans on top. They were great. We also made some into hot sticks and they were awesome.


----------



## fourthwind (Mar 14, 2010)

One thing is for sure the method highly depends on the fat levels of the bear and what they were eating.. Since we have no spring bear hunting here in CO, all we get are fall animals.. Lots of fat.. Typically we just mix them with pork and make snack sticks.


----------



## meateater (Mar 15, 2010)

I had bear a few times years ago. The hunter freezed it for a month and then ground it into burger and bbq'ed them well done,
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 it wasn't the bears fault!


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well we just go done eating some bear sausage and it's pretty darn good. I would think it is pretty easy to make some sausage just grab you some spices and grind and stuff till the cows come home or you run out of meat one.


----------



## monty (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey, Cheech!

I found those three threads on bear meat and most of your questions should be answered there. And you actually took part in the subject!

Here they are:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=49417

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=49562

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=55146

Most of what you need will be posted in these three threads.If you need more info give me a holler!

Cheers!


----------

